# PR card delivery



## ashfaqqadri (May 10, 2010)

Hi
I am planning to visit toronto with my family and kids to land in Canada as new immigrant. However, due to many commitments we all have to return to our country of origin after a fortnight. During this stay we will apply for PR card, but, we know that the processing time of PR cards is more than a month.
My question is that whether we can authorize our friends to collect the PR cards on behalf of us and courier to us back to our country.
Other question is that, can we leave Canada without the PR cards? It would be appreciated, if somebody replies in detail.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ashfaqqadri said:


> Hi
> I am planning to visit toronto with my family and kids to land in Canada as new immigrant. However, due to many commitments we all have to return to our country of origin after a fortnight. During this stay we will apply for PR card, but, we know that the processing time of PR cards is more than a month.
> My question is that whether we can authorize our friends to collect the PR cards on behalf of us and courier to us back to our country.
> Other question is that, can we leave Canada without the PR cards? It would be appreciated, if somebody replies in detail.
> Thanks a lot


No, you must receive your PR cards in person either by picking them up or having them mailed to your PERMANENT Canadian address.
You may exit the country and return without your PR cards provided you re-enter with your documentation indicating that you've already entered (it will be stamped as such upon your original entry).


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

ashfaqqadri said:


> Hi
> I am planning to visit toronto with my family and kids to land in Canada as new immigrant. However, due to many commitments we all have to return to our country of origin after a fortnight. During this stay we will apply for PR card, but, we know that the processing time of PR cards is more than a month.
> My question is that whether we can authorize our friends to collect the PR cards on behalf of us and courier to us back to our country.
> Other question is that, can we leave Canada without the PR cards? It would be appreciated, if somebody replies in detail.
> Thanks a lot


My wife was under the same circumstances as yourself.

When you enter Canada you'll be asked to provide officials with an address and they will use it as your mail address. So, if you have any friends in Canada you are allowed to provide immigration with their address and that's where the PR card gets mailed to.

I believe your PR card has to be received by an adult (18+ yrs old) but they don't necessarily need _your  signature.

All of this took place in 2008 and I am not sure things have changed by now...

Best of luck!_


----------

